# Happy Thanksgiving To All!



## egregg57

Just wishing all of Outbacker nation a Happy Thanksgiving!

Eric


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Same to you!! Be safe out there....and eat a lot of Pumpkin Pie!!


----------



## Administrator

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## CamperAndy

Well we are Three for Three from the Admins.

Have a Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## Joe/GA

Happy Thanksgiving, y'all!


----------



## gzaleski

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## H2oSprayer

I'm late to the table, but I hope that everyone had a wonderful and enjoyable Thanksgiving Day!!


----------

